# 211 & Dd



## vinodk (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!
Just got Dish installed with 211. Much better pic quality on HD channels compared to DirecTV. 211 is connected to the video processor via HDMI. I am unable to get DD via HDMI. Is this a limitation of 211 or am I doing something wrong? I the setup section DD/PCM is checked off. Also I am not able to get any channels OTA. Do I need to put in zip code to get OTA as the installer did not enter the zip code in the installation part of the menu.
Thanks,
Vinod.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't help with DD.

Is your external antenna hooked up to the 8vsb connector on the back of the 211? Without that, you will get nothing OTA.

Did you scan for digital channels (Menu->6->8)? Without that, you will get nothing OTA.


----------



## vinodk (Mar 1, 2006)

I have done all of that. I am able to get all local HD channels OTA with Samsung 165 but none with 211. I will try again tonight.


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

I use a VP30 from DVDO and have a 411 connected via HDMI. I only get DD over a separate optical feed-just PLII over HDMI. Since 3 other devices connected to the processor are OK I assume the problem is with the 211/411


----------



## vinodk (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi dmils!
I am also using VP30. I guess the problem is with 211 as I also have dvd player & DVHS deck connected to VP30 via HDMI without any problems. But there is no excuse for this in 2006 considering that a 2 year old Pioneer 59AVi can pass DD/DTS over HDMI.


----------



## vinodk (Mar 1, 2006)

Last night I also had stuttering picture on all HD channels which started suddenly in the middle of a program. I will see how it is today. Maybe it was just a problem with the satellite signal.


----------

